# RMC Interviews



## Zee

I've begun the process of preparing for my interview which is in about 9 days. From what I've gathered from the threads the RMC interview is a little more indepth, which I'd expect. In the next few days I was wondering if anyone could give me any tips on what I should focus on researching. Besides knowing your MOC's, why you think you're a good candidate and other moral/ethical questions, should I spend a lot of time on military history? The current climate of politics? Basically, how much of the interview is based on knowing facts of what's happend and is happening and how much is based on....how would you say...personality?


----------



## kincanucks

The ROTP interview is now the same as any other officer interview.   Know your occupations know your occupations and know your occupations.   Be prepared to give concrete examples of when you have demonstrated leadership.   Make sure your application is neat and complete.


----------



## Zee

Thanks a lot man.


----------



## Zee

I wasn't aware that Military Forum Police was MOC. I should keep up to date.


----------



## 23007

I agree with Kincanucks...when I had my interview she stumped me on the occupation questions I had no idea what to expect going into it because I didn't have this fancy website. I would also like to add that you should know everything about yourself. I know it may sound dumb, but they will ask you questions like "why did you do this...why did you smoke that...why did you get suspended from school...why did you quit this and that..." Just don't sit there like a retard like I did and be like, "ahh, um, well you see....i dunno." So whatever you put on your application in terms of previous employment, leadership appointments, clubs and sports, or anything else just make sure you can back everything up.

Hope that helps man...


----------



## Zee

Well thanks for taking the time to point those things out. I appreciate it. I think that about covers it. If there is anything else anybody thinks I should know before hand like offering a fruit cake or back rub ...let me know.

Thanks again dude...


----------



## 23007

Hey Zee, just wondering...what MOCs do you plan on applying for??


----------



## Zee

My choices are as follows: 1. Infantry 2. Armour 3. Artillery...I was thinking about applying for aircrew but my vision just won't hold up. As well the programs I chose were: 1. Military & Strategic Studies 2. Political Science 3. History. So overall nothing too exotic, I just find something appealing about sleeping in mud and learning about the countless others that have done so in the past. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## figure_11

Who _doesn't_ like sleeping in the mud?  I could do it all day.


----------



## Zee

I'm actually interested in how many of you took the time to memorize the entire descriptions of your MOC choices from the recruiting website like me...It's 2 am and all I can think about is: I need me troops to be combat effective when I'm driving an LAV lll so during target aquisition at Armour School at Combat Arms Centre my moral and dedication to the chain of command will give me a post with the 2nd Battalion Shilo, Manitoba with the Princess Patricia's Royal Canadian Dragoons 2nd Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group in Petewawa. Apparently my health will be monitored closely during my methodical, creative and mentally resiliant decision making, spending 35% of my time in the field doing anything from planning logistics and doing personel administration and the other 45% in the office executing field exercises and racing camels...the other missing 20% of my time will be trying to figure out how the hell i'm going to keep this information organized for my interview...anyways...here's to preperation...


----------



## DVessey

figure_11 said:
			
		

> Who _doesn't_ like sleeping in the mud?  I could do it all day.



*raises hand* 

Know your occupations, as has already been stated. Also, don't make questions they ask you more complicated than they have to be. 

It won't be an hour and a half (or three hours, however long it is now) grilling simply on occupations. From what I remember of my interview, a large majority of it was spent just going over what I had written in my application, confirming information.

I also bet that the recruiter would be impressed if you did not simply regurgitate the info on the MOCs given on the website. Talk to some real life combat arms officers *cough* this website *cough*, find what a typical day in garrison, in the field and posted is like.


----------



## kincanucks

The interview process is different than what was used last year.  Know your occupations and be prepared to provide examples of demonstrated leadership.


----------



## Zee

Interview was completed. It was as simple as kincanucks stated.


----------



## MJB

DVessey said:
			
		

> *raises hand*
> From what I remember of my interview, a large majority of it was spent just going over what I had written in my application, confirming information.


Well there DVessey I hope you do not forget the location of your initial interview... It was probably after the guy who went to Bluefield or Three Oaks... Therefore they were annyoyed enough of us spudheads that they wanted to get you out of there as quickly as possible... Lol... And do you still not know who this is?


----------



## Hopkins

Sell yourself. That's the only way you'll get accepted.  But don't Slurp your way in either  :


----------



## Devon_W

Hey guys, first post here. I'm not entirely sure what I am allowed or not allowed to say. 

So I was applying for ROTP program to RMC about a month ago, passed my aptitude test, medical, and had an interview. My recruiter (barrie detachment) told me to vividly prepare for a 45 minute interview that I would be given, on my occupation, and exactly what would happen to me if I was accepted. I had a 10 minute interview on nothing of that stuff. ( not sure what im allowed to say about the interview) Did this happen to anyone else? anyone whos already had the interview know what I can say?


----------



## kincanucks

Devon_W said:
			
		

> Hey guys, first post here. I'm not entirely sure what I am allowed or not allowed to say.
> 
> So I was applying for ROTP program to RMC about a month ago, passed my aptitude test, medical, and had an interview. My recruiter (barrie detachment) told me to vividly prepare for a 45 minute interview that I would be given, on my occupation, and exactly what would happen to me if I was accepted. I had a 10 minute interview on nothing of that stuff. ( not sure what im allowed to say about the interview) Did this happen to anyone else? anyone whos already had the interview know what I can say?



There is no way a ROTP interview should last less than 45 minutes.  Ten minutes!  Unfortunately, you lucked out with a piss poor counsellor and I hope he/she can write a decent interview report from 10 minutes of talking to you or you are SOL.  You can't talk about what happen in the interview so forget that thought.


----------



## Devon_W

Originally I saw an RMC counsellor at a high school meeting and he said the interview was being given a drastic overhaul and wouldnt be 45 minutes anymore. He said RMC hopefuls would be given a year at RMC and then given a proper interview about their occupation choices. I'm just wondering why some people in the military say thats true, and others still say the 45 minute interview is the norm.


----------



## Lumber

Devon_W said:
			
		

> He said RMC hopefuls would be given a year at RMC and then given a proper interview about their occupation choices.



My ROTP interview was two hours long. Not only that, but my interviewer, a ResF LT(N), had a Sgt. evaluating him on how well he conducted the interview. Talk about a crappy morning! :S

Anyhow, what the recruiter meant was, this year you'll be accepted (if your accepted) into the ROTP program, but you will have no trade. Once you've spent a year at RMC, then you get your trade. I've heard it will be based on a merit list, so basically, the top first year gets first pick of the trade he wants, and the bottom cadet gets last pick.

I'm not sure how this is going to work, because I thought when you are accepted into the ROTP program you have to pick an environment (land, air, sea). What if you're 'navy', get top of your class, and then decide "Hey, I want to be a pilot"? What if all the "top" cadets choose trades in the air force. Does that mean that the army and the navy get stuck with only the "bottom" cadets? Many of the top cadets here are infantry, and good on them. 

Worse yet, what if you join the military hoping to be front line oriented (combat arms, mars, pilot), and then when it comes time to dole out the trades, you get stuck with Air Log? Nothing against LogOs, because the reverse can be said. What if you're not into the whole front line, combat thing, you want to be a manager and be an Air Log or Health Care AdminO or something like that, but because of your place on the merit list, all that's left to you is infantry or artillery? 

For any RMC cadets reading and wanting to comment, think of this. Might this system turn RMC into Westpoint? The merit list will be based partly on our PDRs. Lets say you're one of those who wants to be, say, LogO, but you aren't doing so well and think you might get stuck with Infantry if you don't have a good PDR. Don't you think this will encourage the more douchebagish cadets here to severely and frequently blade the rest of us in order to first, enhance their PDRs, and second, damage the rest of ours? <cough> YOUR SHOES ARNT TO STANDARD <cough>..... I'm not saying breaking regs or violating the CADWINs is excuseable, no matter how often it actually occurs, but were going to have the said douchebags actively, and constantly, looking for things to nail others on just so they can get merit listed higher and get their trades.  :threat:


----------



## Roy Harding

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> ... What if all the "top" cadets choose trades in the air force. ...



This is where your argument falls apart - of COURSE all the "top" cadets will choose Army - any other choice would be anathema to the laws of nature.   

Sorry - couldn't resist, please go back to your regularly scheduled thread which, by the way, is extremely interesting.


Roy


----------



## Big Foot

NCdt Lumber said:
			
		

> For any RMC cadets reading and wanting to comment, thing of this. Might this system turn RMC into Westpoint? The merit list will be based partly on our PDRs. Lets say you're one of those who wants to be, say, LogO, but you aren't doing so well and think you might get stuck with Infantry if you don't have a good PDR. Don't you think this will encourage the more douchebagish cadets here to severely and frequently blade the rest of us in order to first, enhance their PDRs, and second, damage the rest of ours? <cough> YOUR SHOES ARNT TO STANDARD <cough>..... I'm not saying breaking regs or violating the CADWINs is excuseable, no matter how often it actually occurs, but were going to have the said douchebags actively, and constantly, looking for things to nail others on just so they can get merit listed higher and get their trades.  :threat:



NCdt Lumber, I would have to say that no, I don't believe this system will lead to RMC becoming more like West Point. From my understanding, and this is based on word of mouth only, incoming First Years will be assigned an element (e.g: Army in my case or Navy in yours) and thus will have their choices limited by this. Furthermore, as with the current system, certain trades will be restricted to certain degree programs. 

Now, I will make it clear that I do not necessarily understand the rationale behind this decision, it's way above my pay grade, I will admit that it does have certain merits. First off, it will encourage cadets to not float through First Year and instead, make a concerted effort to get into their desired trade. This being said, I do understand your point regarding the possibility of people becoming even bigger blades. I am speaking as a Fourth Year senior barman when I say that the senior years do notice blading and more often than not, it is reflected in the individual's PDR. Speaking from experience as a Third Year section commander, when it came time to write my PDRs. I took into account three major points: first, their performance as reported on their bragsheets; second, my own personal observations and the observations of fellow barmen regarding their performance; thirdly, and in my mind, most important, how well they work with their peers. 

In my opinion, this system MAY work, but I say that with several caveats. First, it will place a greater onus on the senior cadets at the College to maintain the values of the College, meaning they must embrace as well as enforce the College motto of TDV as well as CF Ethos. Secondly, the barmen of the College, junior and senior, line and staff, must work to discourage negative traits as they see them forming, be it blading or just general attitude issues. Finally, it will become extremely important for the new First Years to internalize and embrace the values and culture of RMC quicker than they have ever had to. 

One of the primary problems I could forsee with this system is that those individuals who want, say, pilot and don't get it, will become extremely disillusioned with the College and the CF and as such, may by their attitude and actions, make themselves no longer useful to the CF as a whole. In short, I would argue that while the current system does have its flaws, it allows more latitude for personal choice in terms of career path, et cetera. 

At the end of the day, it is not necessarily school smarts which make an individual effective in their trade, it is a sense of pride and determination which truly allows individuals to excel. By having trades set upon entry, with the choice of applying for a VOR, it allows cadets to focus more on their personal development and build cohesion within the College instead of worrying about who they need to blade to get what they want or who is going to blade them.


----------



## Devon_W

Yeah NCdt Lumber, thats pretty much what they told me, they give you an element though, Since I had armour first choice and artillery third, that was army (and it had some code designation) and Pilot was second choice. That really sucks about the two hour interview lol. I just wish I had time to sell myself to the program lol. And yeah wed get an interview at the end of our first year that would give us an occupation, but until then we had no trade. Well hopefully this all works out.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

My interview was really short as well, no more than 15 minutes and I too was expecting a long one. 

Not only do you get an element, you are selected in a trade grouping which limits what trades you can be selected for. For example my first choice was armoured, and my third was infantry which both fall under the Land Operations trade grouping. Land Operations includes those two plus artillery. If I am selected into that grouping, they will decide at the end of first year which of those three trades in my grouping I earned/am needed in the most. Thus preventing someone getting stuck in something they have no interest in whatsoever.


----------



## kincanucks

Devon_W said:
			
		

> Originally I saw an RMC counsellor at a high school meeting and he said the interview was being given a drastic overhaul and wouldnt be 45 minutes anymore. He said RMC hopefuls would be given a year at RMC and then given a proper interview about their occupation choices. I'm just wondering why some people in the military say thats true, and others still say the 45 minute interview is the norm.



Well if you had pass that little tidbit on earlier than we would all know what is the norm now.


HH


----------



## Devon_W

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> My interview was really short as well, no more than 15 minutes and I too was expecting a long one.
> 
> Not only do you get an element, you are selected in a trade grouping which limits what trades you can be selected for. For example my first choice was armoured, and my third was infantry which both fall under the Land Operations trade grouping. Land Operations includes those two plus artillery. If I am selected into that grouping, they will decide at the end of first year which of those three trades in my grouping I earned/am needed in the most. Thus preventing someone getting stuck in something they have no interest in whatsoever.



Thats exactly what they told me, I'm just confused why my recruiter told me the interview would be 45 minutes :S lol


----------



## Meridian

Speaking somewhat from experience,  what I think you'll probably see under this new system is a large amount of cadets VR-ing after their first year because they did not get the trade choice they always had in their heads (I have Pilot or an aircrew slot in my head as I say this, but it applies elsewhere).    Since you have one year or so to withdraw from ROTP without obligatory service, this is a very real option for young dismayed cadets.


----------



## CFR FCS

The ROTP process has been changed. You apply and have to do a much shorter target interview that determines simply if you are suitable and eligible. Same interview as joining the primary reserve. You apply for an occupational group as opposed to a specific occupation. Your ROTP questionnaire plus your transcripts are sent to RMC who then gives you a score. They don't tell anybody the number so don't ask. They do send a message back to the recruiting centre saying your are acceptable to attend RMC or Civie university or both. They may also dictate you need to go ROTP junior which means a prep year at CMR or worst case that you are unacceptable for ROPT at this time.
Once you complete your first year do get to do the long interview that will determine what occupation you are offered.  As discussed you get an offer after your first year and may accept or walk away at that time.

Your CFRC should be able to explain all the finer details to you. Ask them.


----------



## kincanucks

CFR FCS said:
			
		

> The ROTP process has been changed. You apply and have to do a much shorter target interview that determines simply if you are suitable and eligible. Same interview as joining the primary reserve. You apply for an occupational group as opposed to a specific occupation. Your ROTP questionnaire plus your transcripts are sent to RMC who then gives you a score. They don't tell anybody the number so don't ask. They do send a message back to the recruiting centre saying your are acceptable to attend RMC or Civie university or both. They may also dictate you need to go ROTP junior which means a prep year at CMR or worst case that you are unacceptable for ROPT at this time.
> Once you complete your first year do get to do the long interview that will determine what occupation you are offered.  As discussed you get an offer after your first year and may accept or walk away at that time.
> 
> Your CFRC should be able to explain all the finer details to you. Ask them.



Is the long interview conducted through RMC or will the local CFRD be tasked?


----------



## GGHG_Cadet

My interviewer actually made it sound like they were shipping people to RMC from various CFRCs across Ontario.


----------



## kincanucks

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> My interviewer actually made it sound like they were shipping people to RMC from various CFRCs across Ontario.



Really?  Perhaps they are sending people from the other CFRCs in other provinces too?  

HH and DA


----------



## ChaosTheory

The year that I was accepted, RMC only had room for two candidates from my province, British Columbia.


----------



## stefwills

Anyone have an idea how many Nurses are selected per year. Or in Ontario? I asked the recruiter earlier this week and he said he could not say exactly how many. Anyone have experience in this situation?

Cheers,


----------



## infamous_p

I applied for ROTP this year (for 2008/2009 year), and in November of 2007 I had the full, 2 hour long in-depth interview. I had finished one year of civilian university already. 

I am just having a hard time understanding why some people (ROTP candidates) are speaking of having 10 minute interviews, 45 minute interviews, and others are speaking of getting the full 2 hour, in-depth interview as I had, all for ROTP. 

Is some sort of standard not being adhered to?


----------



## aesop081

infamous_p said:
			
		

> Is some sort of standard not being adhered to?



Did you interview go well ? Is your application proceeding ?


----------



## infamous_p

Merit-listed on 10 December 07.


----------



## aesop081

infamous_p said:
			
		

> It was actually the very last thing I had done in the CT process for ROTP (aside from ACS which was passed in December), and I was subsequently merit-listed on 10 December 07. At the conclusion of the interview, the interviewer had said that he had thought the interview had gone pretty well, in his opinion.
> 
> It's just quite confusing and dare I say frustrating reading and hearing about thousands of different experiences that others are having through the exact same process, not allowing me really any ability to essentially know what is going on with this process. It seems to me as if some type of standard is either very misunderstood or being ignored.
> 
> Then again, what do I know?



It went well for you and you moved the next step. Stop being frustrated at whats in the past and move on. You will have lots more to be frustrated about.


----------



## Corey Darling

My First interview 4 years ago was about 1 hour, maybe 1.5 long.

Then every subsequent year it got shorter and shorter lol, my last one was about 25 minutes and we basically made sure my file was up to date  all 4 years worth of it lol


----------



## stefwills

My interview only lasted about an hour, and that was apparently the only interview to be had.


----------



## Smitty1690

So you only go through the medical testing, apt. test, and interview after you get a call saying you've been okay'ed by Kinston??


----------



## Corey Darling

Yes. thats how it's worked for me the past 4 attemps. 

Edit: 





> My interview only lasted about an hour, and that was apparently the only interview to be had.


----------



## dwalter

My interview took about 20 minutes tops. It really wasn't very stressful. I was told that the people who do ROTP selection in Borden now are the ones who do the 'Interview' they interview your application package that you send. That is why you have to write an essay to send along now. It helps them get to know you on paper at least.


----------



## Corey Darling

^^

Is that after the 1st year of schooling? Because a few of us have been given ROTP offers and have accepted them. Is the interview for the specific MOC then?


----------



## dwalter

Personally I had been partially done my first year of university. I also had applied for a specific MOC, however the interview didn't ask me a single thing about said MOC. They just asked a few general questions, packed them up with the rest of my file, and sent the whole thing to Borden. I got my job offer a few weeks later.


----------



## billypark

Wow, that is not at all what happened to me.  I applied as a junior applicant (due to age, graduating from a BC high school 2 years early through a special program) for RMC St. Jean and dropped off my application close to the January deadline (forget when exactly, my bad).  By the way, I applied through CFRC Vancouver.

Then, in late February, the recruiting centre called me to book a day for the CFAT, which I did very well on.  As I was about to leave the building, the receptionist person booked me for the medical and "interview" (although it was not at all what I expected) the day after.

I think I was supposed to do the medical first, but the people called me in for the "interview".  The "interviewer" just went over some things I had to sign and to make sure all my paperwork was in order (it was over in less than 20 minutes).

NOW, I am waiting for a call from CFRC Vancouver.  They told me they would start phoning sometime in March.  I am guessing that my application is going through the "second round".

Could anyone shed some light on this?  Was this what happened for you?  Or is it just that junior applicants go through a different process?


----------



## dwalter

I am a senior applicant and you have gone through exactly the same process as I have so far, except that I was already called with a job offer now. You also applied later than I did. If you didn't do your CFAT ect until Feb then you would have missed the Feb selection process. You have to have finished your whole application by the deadline as far as I was aware. You might have to wait a bit longer, but don't worry. Just check back with the CFRC once in a while. The staff at Vancouver are really good.


----------



## Corey Darling

I've found the interview process has changed over the last 4 years.

Back on 04, my interview was quite long, 1.5 hours roughly. We covered my application, my extra ciricular activites, hobbies, grades etc. Then she asked me some mock command scenarios, and how I, as a potential officer, would handle them. She also asked me about current events, where Canada has served overseas in the past and presently, what type of aircraft we have, and their roles (1st MOC choice was pilot). Also asked about the MOC training paths and what the jobs intale on a day to day basis. 

The following years became quicker, I think that is because we had been though the big interview, and just needed to confirm what was in my file. This past year, I was asked about the specific MOC's I put down, and their training process.

This year we didn't actually do the usual PT test (stairs, situps, handgrip etc). I spent the whole week prior trying to rush my self to get back into shape, guess its for the best becaues I was pretty sore lol. Althought for the 2nd half of the medical, after the vision/hearing, the doctor asked me to do 20 pushups.


----------



## ChaosTheory

I had my interview back in 2006 and it was fairly long.  Took at least an hour and I was awake for 40 fourty hours at that time because of grad events.  I remember that I was asked about my different MOC choices what I thought they did, what I thought their training was and I was asked, since I was applying at a pilot, on how an aircraft flew.


----------

